# modules.autoload module mit optionen laden (gelöst)

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

für mein UMTS_Modem muss ich leider das Modul "usbserial" immer mit dem zusatz "vendor=0x05c6 product=0x6000" laden, dh. in der Konsole funktioniert es so:

```

modprobe usbserial vendor=0x05c6 product=0x6000

```

Wie kan ich das Modul beim Systemstart in dieser Datei richtig laden, den momentan funktioniert es nicht:

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

usbserial vendor=0x05c6 product=0x6000

```

Natürlich wäre auch ein udev Automatismus willkommen, nur ist mir das noch zu kompliziert.

----------

## Anarcho

Versuch mal einen Eintrag in /etc/modules.d/:

```
workstation ~ # cat /etc/modules.d/umts 

options usbserial vendor=0x05c6 product=0x6000
```

----------

## zworK

Lege dir einfach eine Datei unter /etc/modules.d/ an.

Beispiel:

```
/etc/modules.d/umts
```

Dort kannst du dann für Module Optionen hinterliegen. Für deine Karte wäre das:

```
options usbserial vendor=0x05c6 product=0x6000
```

zuletzt noch ein:

```
update-modules
```

damit die Optionen in die /etc/modprobe.conf übernommen werden.

Edit: Da war Anarcho wohl schneller   :Smile: 

----------

## ok

Ich habe mir mal die man page von update-modules angeschaut:

```
...

FILES

...

       /etc/modules.d/ - config snippets for old module utilities (<= linux-2.4)

       /etc/modules.conf - sum of all files in /etc/modules.d/

       /etc/modprobe.d/ - config snippets for new module utilities (>= linux-2.6)

       /etc/modprobe.conf - sum of all files in /etc/modprobe.d/

```

Sollte es dann nicht /etc/modprobe.d/umts sein?

----------

## SvenFischer

funktioniert, vielen Dank!

----------

